# Track Saw



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I had my first Grrrr moments with my Mak the other day. I was cutting 1/4 underlayment (stack it upside down) when the depth stop screw gave way putting a Festool 495 377 blade into the concrete. Because how the Fes depth stop works this cannot happen with green. With the power upgrade and all the other features and benefits the new Fes is the one to get.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

charimon said:


> I had my first Grrrr moments with my Mak the other day. I was cutting 1/4 underlayment (stack it upside down) when the depth stop screw gave way putting a Festool 495 377 blade into the concrete. Because how the Fes depth stop works this cannot happen with green. With the power upgrade and all the other features and benefits the new Fes is the one to get.


Do you think you might not of had the screw tight enough? :whistling:


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

That screw is pretty plasticky, I would be scared to tighten it too much. My main complaint is that the depth scale is marked in millimeters so I have to do a little math every time I go to set it.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Im sure that was the case  but I think it worked loose some time during the previous 20 -30 cuts lol, It is more that I need a tool that protects me from ME.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

steex said:


> That screw is pretty plasticky, I would be scared to tighten it too much. My main complaint is that the depth scale is marked in millimeters so I have to do a little math every time I go to set it.


They have stickers to convert them


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> You're going to want a vacuum for it, it really throws some saw dust without it.


I have a Fien turbo that I have been using It also has the auto start and variable speed Pretty quiet too


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

john5mt said:


> I would cancel the order on the second track and either get an lr32 track or a 118" track.


It has been shipped The 118 will have to wait until get some cash together. What would I do with a LR32 do not build cabinets.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

charimon said:


> Im sure that was the case  but I think it worked loose some time during the previous 20 -30 cuts lol, It is more that I need a tool that protects me from ME.



Dude, that's liberal thinking right there if I ever heard it.:laughing:

Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## jponto07 (Jan 27, 2013)

steex said:


> That screw is pretty plasticky, I would be scared to tighten it too much. My main complaint is that the depth scale is marked in millimeters so I have to do a little math every time I go to set it.


Agreed. When the material in front of me is measured in fractions of and inch, it can get a bit jumbled converting to metric.



jlsconstruction said:


> They have stickers to convert them


For the Makita? Where did you find it?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

jponto07 said:


> For the Makita? Where did you find it?


:no:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> :no:


I wrote the measurements on the saw with a paint marker. For tired of converting.


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

I am a big fan of the Makita for the price of it you can not go wrong unless you are needing the features of the Festool. They were on sale here locally for just under $400 with the 55 inch track. Mine get used regularly and if you seen my tracks you would cry. I don't know how but have had guys some how nick the track etc. For a company its not worth spending the extra when I know the tool will be dropped and bounced around in a truck. My 2 year old Makita track is still as accurate as any jobsite table saw and you don't need to have a second guy catching the sheet.

If I had unlimited funds and only used it in my shop festool all the way.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

We have2Makita saws partnered with festool tracks going2yrs. Not a dam thing wrong and you should look at my tracks. Got the saws refurbished at about 175each.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

charimon said:


> I had my first Grrrr moments with my Mak the other day. I was cutting 1/4 underlayment (stack it upside down) when the depth stop screw gave way putting a Festool 495 377 blade into the concrete. Because how the Fes depth stop works this cannot happen with green. With the power upgrade and all the other features and benefits the new Fes is the one to get.


There has been no power upgrade unless your talking about the ts75


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Well the TS55 showed up today. I was here waiting for it After spending about 45 minutes of looking at it and setting it up I decided to go for the throat.No plywood.I had a couple of pieces of 5/8" Melamine laying around and decided to cut some 1/2" strips. I can not believe the first time I had a plunge saw in my hand the cuts were perfect and I alway's struggle with Melamine. Used the outboard chip guard and set the saw about 1/4" below the material.It must have been all of the Video's I watched after I ordered the saw.I also connected the 2 55" tracks I think it works pretty good . I guess your never to old too learn. Can't believe I waited this long to get one.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

You just have to remember the keep side is under the rail. If you want the loose side to be the proper width you have to add 2.2mm for the blade loss.

Tom


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

tonylumps said:


> Well the TS55 showed up today. I was here waiting for it After spending about 45 minutes of looking at it and setting it up I decided to go for the throat.No plywood.I had a couple of pieces of 5/8" Melamine laying around and decided to cut some 1/2" strips. I can not believe the first time I had a plunge saw in my hand the cuts were perfect and I alway's struggle with Melamine. Used the outboard chip guard and set the saw about 1/4" below the material.It must have been all of the Video's I watched after I ordered the saw.I also connected the 2 55" tracks I think it works pretty good . I guess your never to old too learn. Can't believe I waited this long to get one.


when you cut a 45 on the melamine with a tracksaw the edge is as sharp as a razor, my dad informed me of this when he sliced his hand on it after I was testing if out.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

tonylumps said:


> Well the TS55 showed up today. I was here waiting for it After spending about 45 minutes of looking at it and setting it up I decided to go for the throat.No plywood.I had a couple of pieces of 5/8" Melamine laying around and decided to cut some 1/2" strips. I can not believe the first time I had a plunge saw in my hand the cuts were perfect and I alway's struggle with Melamine. Used the outboard chip guard and set the saw about 1/4" below the material.It must have been all of the Video's I watched after I ordered the saw.I also connected the 2 55" tracks I think it works pretty good . I guess your never to old too learn. Can't believe I waited this long to get one.


Who would have guessed? :whistling


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> when you cut a 45 on the melamine with a tracksaw the edge is as sharp as a razor, my dad informed me of this when he sliced his hand on it after I was testing if out.


Like this


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Warren said:


> Who would have guessed? :whistling


Not with Melamine. That is a true test of chip out.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tonylumps said:


> I am not being sarcastic. But how do you like my new shop.It replaced 90% of my table saw about 60% of my Miter saw. It will probably save me from a Chiropractor. And lately I was worrying about a couple of fingers on th table saw.The only thing bad about this purchase is that I waited so damn long to make it.


 What's under the tarp in the background?


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> What's under the tarp in the background?
> 
> View attachment 102355


A Honda Silverwing scooter and on the aother side of that is a V Star Have not uncovered all year either one. They are going up for sale this spring


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Rustbucket said:


> They aren't that expensive, unless you're comparing to third world manufacturing. Remember what a good circular saw cost in the 70's? Nail gun? Of course, they were American made, and though they were durable, they were rather crude by today's standards. Good track saws cost more than Chinese tools, sure. Featool has to pay their employees a living wage! Do your customers ever question your prices?


I do not think Festool power tools are that expensive but the Acc. are out of control. I try to buy after market when ever I can and have saved a lot of money doing it. Hell I spent 280.00 40 years ago on a Porter Cable 126 Planer and it was made just for doors. You plane down one door and you would be covered head to toe in dust.No such thing as dust collection then until the end of day.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

tonylumps said:


> I do not think Festool power tools are that expensive but the Acc. are out of control. I try to buy after market when ever I can and have saved a lot of money doing it. Hell I spent 280.00 40 years ago on a Porter Cable 126 Planer and it was made just for doors. You plane down one door and you would be covered head to toe in dust.No such thing as dust collection then until the end of day.


Can't disagree with that. Some accessories are reasonably priced, but a lot if them are pretty ridiculous.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Rustbucket said:


> Can't disagree with that. Some accessories are reasonably priced, but a lot if them are pretty ridiculous.


Just got the Dewalt Track bag 50.00 Holds 2 rails up to 59" with velcro straps to hold each one.Festool 100.00. Dewalt Quick Clamps 34.00 pair. Festool Quick Clamps 40.00 each.Both Dewalt Acc. are great.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tonylumps said:


> Just got the Dewalt Track bag 50.00 Holds 2 rails up to 59" with velcro straps to hold each one.Festool 100.00. Dewalt Quick Clamps 34.00 pair. Festool Quick Clamps 40.00 each.Both Dewalt Acc. are great.


Those Dewalt clamps are great! Good easy one hand operation.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Those Dewalt clamps are great! Good easy one hand operation.


I got them to. They do work very good.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

*118" Makita Track*

It was 199.00 or 325.00 Free shipping. So I had to go for the Makita 199.00 Track Free Shipping. The TS55 fits it perfect. And if you are worried about damage from shipping, it came in it's own Masonite crate. I just do not understand Festool pricing.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I got that same deal on the 118" track Tony. Mine is still resting safely in my shop though. We have been flinging around the 55 inch track for about 6 months on the job site. The long track will only make cameo appearances on site when it is absolutely needed.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the festool 118" one, the makita colors would clash.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have the festool 118" one, the makita colors would clash.


Nah.

I just painted the Track saw teal and silver.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

tonylumps said:


> It was 199.00 or 325.00 Free shipping. So I had to go for the Makita 199.00 Track Free Shipping. The TS55 fits it perfect. And if you are worried about damage from shipping, it came in it's own Masonite crate. I just do not understand Festool pricing.


It costs a lot less to copy then design and innovate. That said I think it is great that you got the track for the price you did.

Tom


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Warren said:


> I got that same deal on the 118" track Tony. Mine is still resting safely in my shop though. We have been flinging around the 55 inch track for about 6 months on the job site. The long track will only make cameo appearances on site when it is absolutely needed.


I'll be using the 55" tracks alot more, but for a lot of 8' narrow rips I will use this. I found a place to store it anyway.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> It costs a lot less to copy then design and innovate. That said I think it is great that you got the track for the price you did.
> 
> Tom


Tom I agree. But how long does the Consumer have to pay for R/D. That track has been out for how long now.The saw itself is still going through improvements a little at a time. I bet the next Generation they will change the track and saw so it will lock in like the Makita and a anti kick back like the Dewalt.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

tonylumps said:


> Tom I agree. But how long does the Consumer have to pay for R/D. That track has been out for how long now.The saw itself is still going through improvements a little at a time. I bet the next Generation they will change the track and saw so it will lock in like the Makita and a anti kick back like the Dewalt.


Depends on how they group their R&D. If on going R&D is applied to all products it will always be there.

If you want anti-tip it is easy to do with the kick back stop that comes with the saw.

Tom


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Where did you buy the 118" makita track?


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Depends on how they group their R&D. If on going R&D is applied to all products it will always be there.
> 
> If you want anti-tip it is easy to do with the kick back stop that comes with the saw.
> 
> Tom


Tom how does that work. I never saw that option.I tried a 48" 45 degree cut was not bad at all. But the Anti tip would be nice.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Here ya go.

http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/makita/makita-118-guide-rail-for-track-saw


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

alboston said:


> Where did you buy the 118" makita track?


Makita Factory Authorized outlet. Just got them back in stock last week


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tonylumps said:


> Tom I agree. But how long does the Consumer have to pay for R/D. That track has been out for how long now.The saw itself is still going through improvements a little at a time. I bet the next Generation they will change the track and saw so it will lock in like the Makita and a anti kick back like the Dewalt.


It's no different then anything else when it comes to tools. Bosch invented the jigsaw, every tool company has one.


----------

